
How I Found a Developer Partner for My Startup - peterschroeder
https://medium.com/startup-grind/how-i-found-a-developer-partner-for-my-startup-d7f589d49101#.t2a0ubtbt
======
cocktailpeanuts
Hey, stop spamming HN. Enough is enough. I thought you would stop eventually,
but amazingly you keep reposting forever and ever.

Just look at your own profile
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=peterschroeder](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=peterschroeder)

